# Snarf Pics!



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I know most of you probably know Snarf is a shy & grumpy boy and have probably noticed I talk about how cute he is but never post pics. Now you get to see what *I* see every day!

Snarf Snuggling









Snarf Stretching









Snarf Sleeping


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

:lol: you just made my day MissC!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks! He's cute, isn't he??!

I will try to post more later, when he's on my lap (tho' pretty much same pics, just different background :roll: ).


----------



## tonykunz (Jan 10, 2011)

hahahahaha it seems that hedgehogs like fleece bags


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love camo and Snarf is a cutie! I still have his christmas pic posted,one of my favorites.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: You got me all excited to see Snarf!! Tease!
That camo must really work - I can't find him! 
:lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha. Love it. Didn't know they could blend in so well with their surroundings! :lol:


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

LOL!
This made my day


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

:lol: Too cute!


----------



## dina (Dec 20, 2010)

:lol: 
he is beautiful :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

I would like a hedgie that can blend in so well to his surroundings lol


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> I would like a hedgie that can blend in so well to his surroundings lol


You should see him at The Narcolepsy Support Group meetings! Blends in there, too! :roll:


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

*hidey hole*

That's hilarious!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> PapilionRu said:
> 
> 
> > I would like a hedgie that can blend in so well to his surroundings lol
> ...


I should send Ralph to the NSG meetings - I bet it's a snooze!!

I just about choked when i saw those pics...I'm on the phone to a friend while surfing and she's having a rant about something....and here's me looking at CammoSnarf pics and trying not to laugh and seem insensitive while trying to be sympathetic to my friends gas bill plight.....

SO funny...


----------



## HumbleHedgie (Jan 23, 2011)

Wooooowhhh! I knew they came in all colors but CAMO????!! I WANT ONE!!!


----------

